# Help. Moving to Monda, Spain



## Malancha (Sep 3, 2012)

I am moving to Monda, Spain. I would like some advice on the most convenient area in the city that is still close to the Marbella Design Academy. 

Thank you in advance

---------Malancha


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Monda is a small village....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome. Have a look on google maps and see what you find to enable you to get your bearings. You can also go to the street view to get a feel for the areas. Monda has recently been involved in the fires that hit the costa del sol, but hopefully that wont affect you

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en


Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Malancha said:


> I am moving to Monda, Spain. I would like some advice on the most convenient area in the city that is still close to the Marbella Design Academy.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> ---------Malancha


Monda is quite small, and the college help their students find accommodation. The college is located right next to the town, so I'd say anywhere in Monda is convenient for the college!


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

http://www.designschool.com/enroll-info/accomodation


----------

